# 2010 Caad 9-4 vs. 2010 Giant TCR Alliance 0



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2010 Caad 9 vs. 2010 Giant TCR Alliance 0: http://www.giant-bicycles.com.au/emag.html

Although the 2010 is shown with Ultegra I seem to recall that I read on another forum that the US will get a Sram Rival version priced to compete against the Caad 9-4; $1,800.

The Giant looks pretty nice. It kind of reminds me of a Cannondale Six 13 or a Lemond 'spine' bike.

Any comments?


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Im interested as well, only if it comes with sram. That head tube on the giant looks beefy.


----------



## thatpace (Jul 30, 2009)

Giant does have a full rival TCR Alliance coming out. In fact, I believe it's the only Alliance they will sell in the states. They've retooled the Alliance frameset significantly to give it a stiffer front end and the BB86 "powercore" bottom bracket.

It looks a lot like their more expensive full carbon frames and looks like a good alternative to the CAAD9 for someone - like me - who is concerned about the roughness of aluminum. 

As far as components:

Both Cannondale and Giant have in-house branded seatpost, stem and bars.
Giant has rival brakes whereas the Cannondale has Tektro R580's I believe.
Cannondale has Shimano RS10 wheels whereas Giant has sealed cartridge hubs with Mavic CXP-22 rims with butted spokes.
Cannondale has Force crank and Giant has Rival.

I believe the list will be around $2100 for the giant and $1799 for the Cannondale.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2010 US Model Alliance TCR 0 > Full Sram Rival MSRP $2,075.

Saw the 2010 US Model Alliance TCR catalog today at the LBS where I was quoted $2,075 MSRP. 

The only thing that I did not like was the wheelset; Mavic rims with Giant 'fusion' hubs. (Any opinion on the wheelset....does it need to be replaced immediately with another (e.g., Rol Volant, Williams 30s, etc.) or is it good enough for training?


----------



## niteschaos (Apr 19, 2002)

It isn't the material, it's how you use it. Tire pressure and construction makes a bigger difference into how "rough" a frame feels than what it's made of.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

I just need to wait for both the CAAD9-4 and the giant to come out to make up my mind. I do like how the giant has both alu and carbon, best of both worlds. Plus i have a friend that owns a bike shop and carries giant.


----------



## sooni (Jul 31, 2009)

Im pretty sure Canada is selling the TCR Alliance 0 fully Ultegra for $2500 CAD


----------



## thatpace (Jul 30, 2009)

it comes with full rival, including calipers and crank.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone see one of these alliance bikes yet? What do those things weight in at?


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like it's on their web site:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/tcr.alliance/3886/36663/


----------

